

Samsung Abandons Android in Its Low-End Smartphones for Tizen - jaoued
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ewanspence/2014/11/21/samsung-push-tizen-to-low-end-replacing-android/

======
DigitalSea
I think the issue here is that Tizen can most likely only ever succeed on low-
end smartphones, not high-end ones. The reason for this is simple. If people
are dropping $700+ outright for a high-end phone, they want to know that not
only will it come with support but also a wide selection of apps that rivals
those of what their iPhone loving friends have in the appstore. High-end
phones come with expectations of the buyer, low-end phones because they are
cheap, have little expectations from consumers as they know they are spending
very little.

The issue with a new operating system like Tizen is that it is yet another
platform to develop for and as Microsoft have proven, it is no easy feat to
release a new operating system and get people to build apps for it. Unless the
tide dramatically changes, Tizen will not get very far. They can perhaps
dominant the low-end market, but even Android is doing a good job with that
without Samsung's help.

